# Turbo GA16de ?



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

do you think this is a good idea, or should i just save up for a better car or sr20det
i was thinkin of makin a custom kit since i dont feel like spendin over $3K for it


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i think 'better' is a very subjective term...


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> *i think 'better' is a very subjective term... *


i mean i like the sentra it is an awesome car
but by better i meant newer and faster, but since i am in college i need to drive it for couple more years, so why not add some spice to it


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*head gasket*

Maybe GA16 turbo is good, but Stock head gasket doesn't like to take big power at all... So if someone makes good metal gasket, I think we can turbo GA16 so much easier and safer.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i would say weak parts also is fuel delivery, airflow and connecting rods (last one from what i read...)


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Well we are about to answer a lot of these questions with NPM's Project 200SX 1.6

We have the best Nissan people working on this project and trying to come up with the best combinations possible.

We will have all the info to share real soon... 

Michael Young


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

keep us updated id like to see the Project go down


----------



## chef (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Michael, do you have any idea how much hp's Project 1.6 will be putting out? I want to compare it to my setup so I can have an idea of where I stand.

TIA
Chef


----------



## TJ200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

chef said:


> *Hey Michael, do you have any idea how much hp's Project 1.6 will be putting out? I want to compare it to my setup so I can have an idea of where I stand.
> 
> TIA
> Chef *


Hey Chef,
How strong does 5th gear feel in your 200? I'm asking because I remember your speed in my post about 'confirmed top speed'. My car is strong through 4th but 5th seems non-existent. Also how long have you been running your turbo setup? What is your intended price when you finish "testing" your setup? And finally what's your gas mileage like since turbo?


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

chef, i was thinking of using a BB T25 and running 6psi maybe 8 at the most
i want the car to last me for couple more years and to pass emissions
how much would a kit like that be from you? i am up for used parts


----------



## chef (Apr 30, 2002)

Well TJ200SX, it felt like it was not pulling that much until I looked down at my speedo and saw that it was buried and my tach was still rising.

I have been running my setup for about 2 years now. Since no one has really done this setup, I had alot of trial and error but I learned from them.

I decided to take the route of doing the piping (manifold, complete exhaust systems, new intake plenums, intercooler piping). Not completely sure about the price as far as the manifold goes but I can say this, it shouldn't go over $400.

As far as gas mileage goes, in the city I am now 27 and highway is 33mpg. Before turbo I was 31 city 37 hwy. Of course this is based on not boosting every chance you get.

Hey Xtreme, as far as a "kit" from me, I will say this, my setup will most likely not pass emissions.


----------



## TJ200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

chef said:


> *Well TJ200SX, ....
> Hey Xtreme, as far as a "kit" from me, I will say this, my setup will most likely not pass emissions. *


Chef I'm also interested in a "kit" price. There is no emissions testing or certification in SC. Aint life grand.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

TJ200SX said:


> *
> 
> Chef I'm also interested in a "kit" price. There is no emissions testing or certification in SC. Aint life grand. *


Yeah, except for that damn 'Property Tax' they nail us with, that sucks. Although my car's worthless enough that it was only $100 last time.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

Adam said:


> *
> 
> Yeah, except for that damn 'Property Tax' they nail us with, that sucks. Although my car's worthless enough that it was only $100 last time. *


you pay property tax on your car every year?
do u also have to buy a sticker for the plates?


----------



## TJ200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

XtremE said:


> *
> you pay property tax on your car every year?
> do u also have to buy a sticker for the plates? *


Yes on both counts. Adam make sure you apply for high mileage if you have it. It helps somewhat.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I think they told me I had to have over 100,000 miles, I've only got 75,555 miles or so. Either way, like I said, it's only $100 and it's every 2 years. Registration is another $40 or so, but you have to have your receipt from paying the property tax.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Latest update from JWT, The tuning on the Hotsot GA16 turbokit is doing well. It is running 8 psi with no detonation and runs hard. With the Hotshot pulse converter manifold, there is almost no lag with the T28 turbo.

Clark at JWT tells me it is strong for 8 psi and super responsive.

Mike


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *With the Hotshot pulse converter manifold, there is almost no lag with the T28 turbo.
> Mike *


What was once said?

"If you have lag, you ain't driven right"
(Carroll Shelby)

or something like that. LOL. Oh wait, he was a chicken farmer. Well , he sure could drive cars and advertise.

Seriously, even with all of the bad mouthing that has been handed in Shelby's direction, I am a serious admirer of what he has accomplished. Not to mention that I am a fan of his 80's Turbo cars, even if he was just a name on the product.

Jason


----------



## TheNatrix (May 2, 2002)

Ok, so I haven't been following the boards and am kind of new here, so can someone get me a general run through on this whole turbo situation? Who exactly is developing a turbo for the GA16DE? I have a b13 ga sentra and would be very interested in getting a kit. 

Would these kits be complete? And if so, how much would the be? Any info would be great, thanks


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *The tuning on the Hotsot GA16 turbokit is doing well. It is running 8 psi with no detonation and runs hard. *


As posted the kit is made by Hot Shot. As far as prices, components, and whatnot. That will all be released once the tuning is complete. Probably within a few weeks. 

Mike, you need to stop telling us about the car! When the kit is released it is SOOO mine. Just hope it plays nice with the head and cams.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*Ga16 Turbo....*

Mike....sssshhhhhh lol

Seriously we will have alot more information in next months NPM. There will be several options depending on your needs and budget.


----------



## gsr20det (Apr 30, 2002)

*Finally an option!*

I have driven Mikes car after putting a JWT clutch and PP in it, and it's very nice. I had the HotShot kit for my SR20, and this is a really strong kit, too. This 1.6 kit is very similar in power to a DET, IMHO. 

I don't want to let too much out of the bag, but the car pulled really nicely from 3500prm to redline 

Tom


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Glad to hear that!*

Nice to hear an SR20 guy talking unbiasedly about the turbo GA16. Can't wait to see results and numbers.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

i agree with Wes...good to hear good words coming from a SR20 guys  i cant wait to see what happens also even though im going JDM SR20


----------

